# chuffed with myself



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

well im over the moon with myself after last nights performance in the gym.

i was doing back and after lat pull downs i headed onto the iso row hammer strength machine. i began on 60 kilos per side and then went to 100 kilos and got a good 9reps from that. my training partner is a big guy so we tend to have a bit of an interpersonal competition between us. if he lifts a weight i atleast try it.

after ide finished my reps with 100 kilo he then said he was going to give 120 kilo a try.

i had to do it too. i got 5 reps from it and 2 forced reps my last set was 15 reps with 80 kilos then dropped to 40 kilo on which i got 8 reps.

my back is sore tonight and i hate to think what it will be like tomorrow night.

not bad for a wee slip of a girl eh?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Flipping HECK Avril,

You said you were training like a BEAST! Wee slip of a lass, don't you have some height on you luv?

Hey I am inspired, I can do 40 kg no problem, once I can squish my breasts up against the bench again I will go for 60 on my heavy weeks, hey only 2 sets of 6.

It is great training with big guys isn't it!

x

x

x

T


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

i had been stuck in the rut of just training with the weights im comfy with. i decided one day fk it. im gonna go heavier. if i get 8 reps from a weight then its time to move it up a gear. and if i get only 2 reps out of a weight i will try it again the next time and i then i will get more reps maybe just 2 more but its a step forward. thats how ive been training for the past few months now.

i used to sit at thte leg press and go up to a max 7 plates aside. but then as i said above i wanted to really push myself and when my training partner told me i could do it i just did exactly that. now im up to 16 plates aside on leg press. thats 32x20kilo plates i get 4-6 reps out of that.

you gotta go for it. you cant afford to sit in that comfy place in the gym. you gotta push yourself so hard it hurts. no one else will do it for you babe.

ive gained size already in the past few months and hope to get a bit more on this year off competition.

go for gold and tell your self you CAN do it.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

So true hun

I do rotate weeks though, so one heavy week, one pyramid set week, then one 'high volume week' low weight crazy reps so 4 sets of 25 or 10 sets of 10.

I like the heavy weeks best, or when I am 'off season' and do two months of mass and strength training.

I is just squishing the new breasts, I am going to be a bit nervous about them, for about a week, until I know they are fully healed

x

x

x

T


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

always be careful with then even when they are healed. im not saying they will burst but you have to remember they cant be getting squashed and battered against a bench.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

OK chuffed with my leg workout today

Squats

Empty bar x 25

40 kg x 25

50 kg x 20

60 kg x 15

100 kg x 9

Leg press CYBEX 45 degree

80 kg x 25 (close feet) x 2

120 kg x 20 close feet x 2

Walking lunges 20 kg 50 m x 3

Leg extensions 15 kg x 15(plus 1-3 more) x 3 sets

I haven't done free squats in AGES, like a year until last weekend with Jamie!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

That is truely something to be chuffed about in accomplishing.

Gives me inspiration and a goal for which I can aim!!!

I expect to see you win your next comp!!!

:bounce: :cheer2: G-O T-A-T-Y-A-N-A!!!! GO TATYANA!

ok... a retro moment from highschool. LOL... My hair's in a pony tail right now.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

THanks Peg,

Yup pretty good squat for a little natty! AND on my fourth working set.

I did have to go arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh on the last three though

I think this will have to be our BIG LIFTS FOR THE GIRLIES THREAD!

Avril has us beat with that row still OMG!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey haggis good going! Thats some heavy ****. Can get up to 60kg on each side of back row. 300kg on leg press and did get up to 120kg squats. But you some strong bird! Respect!!

Tat had boobs done 3 years ago and was told wouldnt be getin back to pressing heavy for bout a year! But took me only 6 months now pressing max of 90kg, and im wanting another op as theyre evening out and looking too flat. And of course they're solid!


----------

